# Peep tie in question?



## edthearcher (Nov 2, 2002)

*post*



rslscobra said:


> When you relax the string in a press and insert your peep. After drawing and positioning your peep do you tie in the peep then or relax the string and then tie it in. I know this is a simple question, but I am starting to do my own stuff.


I tie in my peeps in the taunt position, but my knots are adjustable


----------



## Nitroboy (Jan 15, 2006)

I put just alittle tension to the bow to relax the string a tad so I can tie my peep in and I tie close to the peep, then when you take it out of the press the serving you put on has alittle tension on it with the string trying to spread apart alittle more, IMHO it helps lock everything down, I don't want my peep moving


----------



## TheAirMan (Feb 21, 2008)

I tie them in out of the press.


----------



## united by chaos (Feb 7, 2010)

I tie 'em with full tension.


----------



## Cajun83 (Sep 30, 2009)

Tie them in with the bow out of the press.


----------



## 3children (Aug 10, 2008)

Tie with tension! If you don't when you put tension on the string the knots could slide. I use a sliding knot to be able to adjust height. After getting the right place tie in the peep with a couple of wraps of dental floss.


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

watch these video's and you will be a pro http://www.archerylessonsonline.com/element.php?varset=s:508-pm:p-se:21037-e:56632&SessId=


----------



## pure havoc (Apr 21, 2003)

3children said:


> Tie with tension! If you don't when you put tension on the string the knots could slide. I use a sliding knot to be able to adjust height. After getting the right place tie in the peep with a couple of wraps of dental floss.


Im not trying to slam anyone but what the pursopse of tying it in with knots? why not just serve it up the right way? Is there a purpose to the knots that I dont know about ?


----------



## Nitroboy (Jan 15, 2006)

pure havoc said:


> Im not trying to slam anyone but what the pursopse of tying it in with knots? why not just serve it up the right way? Is there a purpose to the knots that I dont know about ?


The reason most use a knot is because they can adjust the peep afterwards, but in my opinion is if it can move then it will move when you don't want it to, I serve mine in with the string a tad limp so when I take it out of the press and the tension goes up it locks it all in and will not move, I serve 1/2" below and then wrap up one side of the string with say 5-8 wraps, evenly spaced and then serve 1/2" above the peep. Never had a peep slide, been doing it that way for 14-15 years, after changing from the knots above and below only


----------



## Bullofthewoods (Jun 18, 2009)

*Back serving*



viperarcher said:


> watch these video's and you will be a pro http://www.archerylessonsonline.com/element.php?varset=s:508-pm:p-se:21037-e:56632&SessId=


Those are great videos, thanks for posting this. I never knew the "back tying" thing for serving. I just always used a sacrifice piece of serving to pull the end back through. This looks much easier.


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

Bullofthewoods said:


> Those are great videos, thanks for posting this. I never knew the "back tying" thing for serving. I just always used a sacrifice piece of serving to pull the end back through. This looks much easier.


Much easier to do the Back tying serving method!


----------



## legacy_hunter02 (Aug 5, 2004)

I tie mine with tention and also use the back tie in...works great and has been for years never had a peep move


----------



## callmin (Apr 4, 2007)

Outstanding videos. Thanks for posting


----------



## elkski (Feb 4, 2005)

very good videos.. well made..
but I have used that method and I think it still allows the peep to move some up and down.
Just looking at the tension in the string from a physics stand point there is not much to prevent the peep from moving in either direction.

Any body have a better more secure method than this??
some of us were getting used to just a simple strand around the peep groove but with these modern bows we are finding that the peep is under a lot of G's and tends to move.
I think we need a new method for the new bows going over 300 fps and these new stepper string angles.


----------



## ChristoferH (Mar 31, 2009)

I agree with you Elkski.
I have tried numerous ways of tying in the peep , even to the point of serving all the way of the string bundles on each side of the peep keeping the same piece of serving material so it should not be able to move. Peep still moves. Not much but enough to irritate me having to recalibrate the sight over and over.
There must be someone who has had the same problems and found a solution to the problem.
I guess it al comes from todays short axled speed bows. My Alphaburner does 331 FPS at 60# 29" and I suspect the string supressor makes it har to get the peep to stay in place.
Any advices?


----------



## Bownut60 (Feb 3, 2011)

I have tied my peeps both way's, string taught and string slightly loose, and have had the same good results both way's. The knots I tie are movable and once in a blue moon I have to make a very, very minor adjustment. To me, that is acceptable.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

dont tie it in till its in the perfect spot......pull the bow back with your eyes closed. hold it, then open your eyes it must be perfect. do this 5-6 times.. then tie it in ....:shade: level 2 coach here mike 66


----------



## davdeer19 (Jan 8, 2011)

i dont like the whole knots b/c it can move and in the stand i want everything just how i practiced with it. I like to serve it in with waxed dental floss it blends in with the string b/c both are waxed. Serving it in also ensures no movement. If it is not in teh right place just cut it loose with a very sharp knofe so you dont cut string and repeat. It takes time to get to know how to do this. It is just like whipping the end of a rope.


----------

